# First timer bacon questions



## njfoses (Dec 10, 2012)

Going to attempt to cold smoke some bacon soon and i have a few questions.  I will be following pops wet brine technique http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way  My questions as of now are below.  Thanks for looking!

If i wanted to add maple syrup to the equation would i add it to the brine, add it after the brine before putting the belly back in the fridge for pellicle formation, or add it right before putting the belly in the smoker?

I will be using a mes 30 and amnps.  Should i remove the chip loader all the way for cold smoking? (this is my first cold smoke)

Would it be okay to smoke the bacon for 6-8 hours a day over a few day span vs 20+ hours in one shot and if so what do i do with the belly between smoke sessions?

When finished smoking is it recommended to freeze the belly for an hour or so to make knife slicing easier before vac sealing the slices?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2012)

nj, morning..... here is one description of cold smoking.....  I use the 6-10 hours/day for several days....  Usually under 70 deg.... Dave

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## meddling kids (Dec 10, 2012)

After brining, before you smoke is the time to add the maple syrup. Brush it on and then let the bellies sit out for a few hours to form a pellicle or overnight in the fridge. Last tme I made bacon I did half pepper and half maple. It was great! For pepper bacon just cover both sides of the belly completely with coarse ground black pepper. You can smoke over a few days, just refrigerate in between. For slicing you will need to freeze the bellies and use a very sharp knife. I recommend checking craigslist for a cheap slicer though. I found a nice one for $40.


----------



## njfoses (Dec 10, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> nj, morning..... here is one description of cold smoking.....  I use the 6-10 hours/day for several days....  Usually under 70 deg.... Dave
> 
> http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


Thanks for the article.  The article didn't specify if they refrigerate the meat in between sessions or just leave it in the smoker?


Meddling Kids said:


> After brining, before you smoke is the time to add the maple syrup. Brush it on and then let the bellies sit out for a few hours to form a pellicle or overnight in the fridge. Last tme I made bacon I did half pepper and half maple. It was great! For pepper bacon just cover both sides of the belly completely with coarse ground black pepper. You can smoke over a few days, just refrigerate in between. For slicing you will need to freeze the bellies and use a very sharp knife. I recommend checking craigslist for a cheap slicer though. I found a nice one for $40.


Thanks for the reply.  Roughly how long should i freeze before slicing?  I have been checking craigslist for a good deal on a commercial slicer, just havent had any luck yet.  Since the meat is cured is it absolutely necessary to refrigerate in between smoke sessions?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the article.  The article didn't specify if they refrigerate the meat in between sessions or just leave it in the smoker?

The bacon is cured and leaving in the smoker for the duration of the smoke is fine....  Leave the vents open for air flow....   the smoke provides a cure of sorts to the outer layer of meat....     Dave


----------



## meddling kids (Dec 11, 2012)

The firmer the better, -an hour or so probably. I like to rotate out chunks and slice as I go. When one gets too soft I throw it back in the freezer and grab another.


----------

